# noob needing desperate help!



## tnsoftballer (Jun 18, 2012)

new to the site and desperate!

getting married in August and money is really tight for me... anyway, having bad problems with my 2000 Maxima SE 5 speed. she's got 23XXXX miles and i dearly love her.

several weeks ago had a misfire. it was intermittent and sporadic. started getting worse and figured it was either plugs or coils. plugs were cheaper so i started there. i know i'll catch hell for this but paid a shop replace plugs with nissas recommended plugs. still misfires.

friday, replaced all six coils with help from a buddy. nothing to it. we did use aftermarket coils... paid like $150 for all six. she drove perfect until the next day at lunch. now she runs worse than ever. like scared i'll be calling a tow truck soon stuck on the side of the road bad but it's my only means of transportation.

cheap diagnostic from autozone says code reads multiple cylinder missfire. 

why would it run perfect and better than ever for 60 miles and then go to running worse than ever? what next? i'm in a bad situation and really need some help guys!


----------



## tnsoftballer (Jun 18, 2012)

anyone out there?


----------

